# IGF-1 lr3



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

hi people been researching this now for a little while and just had a few questions to ask more experienced people who know first hand.

what do people find is the most benefical dosing protocol ? (there seems so many)

Also when is the best time of day to take it ?

and can it be injected into any muscle group ? (i.e calves, they are lacking)

i know this is no wonder drug and gains are slow but from what i been reading all over the net and all the posts on here it is good at what it does.

all responses much appreciated and btw i am not ready to start using this yet i am just curious in learning for one day down the line maybe.

thanks


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> hi people been researching this now for a little while and just had a few questions to ask more experienced people who know first hand.
> 
> what do people find is the most benefical dosing protocol ? (there seems so many)
> 
> ...


Im pretty new to the drug to mate currently tryin a few different ways of using it

Im pretty sure it can be injected into any muscle as it does have site growth ive not yet tried it in the calves tho

If anyone has tried injecting into their calves please post or PM me and let me know


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Inject pre wo into the muscle to be trained, start with a small amount bi laterally.

I like doing multiple very small dosed shots across that muscle.

Calves can be done although the injection can be a little tough and slightly painful and ime the training pump in calves was pretty painful too.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Inject pre wo into the muscle to be trained, start with a small amount bi laterally.
> 
> I like doing multiple very small dosed shots across that muscle.
> 
> Calves can be done although the injection can be a little tough and slightly painful and ime the training pump in calves was pretty painful too.


Im begining to wonder if it even matters when IGF is injected as people are saying gains are slow and a few other factors

Ive started a poll


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> Im begining to wonder if it even matters when IGF is injected as people are saying gains are slow and a few other factors
> 
> Ive started a poll


As soon as your bodies realises there is increased IGF levels it will increase somatastin production so it definetly does matter when its taken, timing is one of the key factors to making any peptide protocol effective IMO


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

IGF-1 LR3 will travel systemically immediately anyway, small dose directly pre training would mean less systemic leak and more receptor binding where you jab.

*Dat*



> But people don't realize that it is also a way you create more IGF-1 in local tissue for growth. Why do 99% of the people want to do one big injection of IGF-1 LR3? It will go systemic meaning the molecule is so small and it is water loving so it is actually pulled toward the neared capillary where it is small enough to penetrate the wall and enter the blood stream. The larger the dose the more circulating IGF-1.
> 
> If you take a tiny insulin needle and micro dose a bunch of tiny doses over the muscle more will be taken up locally. Only a little bit will bind to a nearby receptor before being sucked away to circulate. If you take your 50mcg daily dose and administer 1.25mcg in 10 areas covering a square inch or two on the muscle on one side and then the other side and come back later that day and do the same thing in the same muscles YOU WILL BENEFIT far more then the all at once protocols.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

As per my post above MXD 

ive got a pic somewhere of my arm after utilising this method and the pump was actually sore.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

StephenC said:


> As per my post above MXD
> 
> ive got a pic somewhere of my arm after utilising this method and the pump was actually sore.


Same mate calves have come on alot from the above. I only use 50mcg bi lat anyway but it makes a big diff for sure.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

TBF I attribute most of the gains made utilising igf from fascia stretching rather than actual muscle growth which is why I find it most useful pre-workout, i've pushed the dosing 'just a little' beyond the 50mcg bi lat and I feel pumped all over for hours after but again I doubt its attributing to any major additional muscle growth but handy pre night out lol


----------

